# YouTube, best of links



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Title says it all. Copy and past the address of the BEST poison dart frog, vivarium, and frog room videos you know of. No requirement they be in English as some of the best frog rooms I've seen on youtube are German and Icelandic. I'll start with a few I know of. Some of the foreign ones can be hard to find unless you know some "key" words in that language.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

A few more good ones: More to come if I see any interest in this thread.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

There is a definite interest!!


----------



## Zimer (Sep 20, 2008)

Here is some great videos from a great Youtube channel that I'm following often.
This guy has wide verity of frogs and very nice viv designs.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Keep em coming guys.....I know theres lots out there.


----------



## Ranitomeya Jack (Nov 11, 2012)

Bryan Delaney's Personal Frog Collection - YouTube

This guy has a lot of good videos


----------



## us13fox (Jan 12, 2013)

Here's a good one I saw a while back


----------



## us13fox (Jan 12, 2013)

YouTube
Forgot the link hahahaha


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Ray's Channel has tons of great videos.

YouTube


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here are a few really nice large tanks.
















Not frog related, but these are the most amazing planted tanks in the world and can definitely provide inspiration to our hobby.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Great thread. I find it interesting that in the very first video, there is basically no substrate in his vivs. Seems to be just leca in a majority of them with maybe a little leaf litter, plants or moss.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yepp, very basic, more or less breedign tanks, but at the same time....not ugly.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

GRIMM said:


> Not frog related, but these are the most amazing planted tanks in the world and can definitely provide inspiration to our hobby.
> 
> TAKASHI AMANO × SUMIDA AQUARIUM Final Episode - YouTube



Great call. All things Amano, AGA, ADA, Iwugami, Natural Scape, etc should be equally appreciated by vivarium folks.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Great thread. Still have to finish.

I am curious to know more about the heat cables in the front of the euro vivs.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

It causes a convestion current. It warms the air....hot air rises, going out the vent in the front/top, that draws air INTO the bottom vent. Its also called the chimney effect for that reason.


Keep the great videos coming guys. I know theres lots out there.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hers some more:


























Oophaga Pumilio Black Jeans - YouTube


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Cool thread idea.

These are in my YouTube Favorites:




























Check them out. 
I think that you will like them.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And more


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

The funny thing is I watch almost all of these multiple times per day! I mostly watch pumilio because that's what I am researching. I will try to get some videos up when I can.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Harpo said:


> Great call. All things Amano, AGA, ADA, Iwugami, Natural Scape, etc should be equally appreciated by vivarium folks.


I agree, some of the tanks are very impressive, my next viv build will be based off of an aquascape design I found on The Planted Tank


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

GRIMM posted my favorite one, titled "My vivarium." Didn't know this threads was here; I posted the same viv in the Lounge.

This is a cool thread--how many are ours, from DB members?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Most are DB members honestly. At least 2/3 that I've found. Their Youtube handle is usually the same or similar to their DB name. If you double click or trip click on the title of the video in DB, it will take you to the Youtube page of that video.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Well three of my favorites have been posted already...

But I thought I would post this one


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Groundhog said:


> GRIMM posted my favorite one, titled "My vivarium." Didn't know this threads was here; I posted the same viv in the Lounge.
> 
> This is a cool thread--how many are ours, from DB members?


That's Raf's awesome tank.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Nobody else has any vids to contribute???


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Dendrobates Terrarium Vivarium with Waterfall - YouTube


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And heres the best one yet. Great courting behavior never before seen or captured on film until now


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

pdfCrazy said:


> And heres the best one yet. Great courting behavior never before seen or captured on film until now
> 
> Borja Ridge - YouTube


This one really is amazing! Good find


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

These clips from the BBC's Life in Cold Blood documentary series are some of my favorites. Great photography showing frog behavior, and you cant beat David Attenborough narration.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are some nice videos.


----------



## jloucks (Mar 10, 2013)

The video in my signature is unique in that you can hear him eating. Dunno if you know this (you probably all do, look at the audience) but their tongues pop when going out.

The sound is not amplified! ...I just jammed the mic almost up against his head while he was nomming.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Dendrobates Tinctorius (crossbreed) feeding - YouTube


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> Here are a few really nice large tanks.
> 
> Revolutions Poison Dart Frog Vivarium - YouTube
> 
> ...



I saw the Amano tanks at Sumida a few weeks ago. They are awesome. Also awesome is that they are made out of 4-5" thick acrylic! I have some pics of them (and the few frog tanks they had setup at the aquarium). But they aren't much to look at as there was never a chance to get a shot without people standing in front of the whole thing.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Is shameless self promotion allowed? 

*DB thread:* http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...erie-flys-through-cave-viv-proof-concept.html





*DB thread:* http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-activated-lightning-cloud-proof-concept.html









*DB thread:* http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...62074-firefly-lights-installed-hex-video.html






*THIS THREAD SHOULD BE A STICKY*


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, shameless self promotion is allowed. And speaking of which, yes this thread should definetly be a sticky


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

pdfCrazy said:


> Dendrobates auratus Frog fight! - YouTube


Heh, this one is mine. I also have a bunch of pumilio habitat videos on my channel. At the time, they were cutting edge, but with the progression of technology, they're pretty poor quality. When I go to Panama this year, I plan on getting some more video. Same with tinctorius in French Guiana as well.


----------

